# some cute patterns here



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful patterns!!!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Diane D said:


> http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx


Those are great. I had to bookmark it otherwise I'm going to overwhelm myself with all the projects I want to try . Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site, thanks!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks .... I was able to get some great patterns!


----------



## jackie ford (Apr 23, 2012)

Diane D said:


> http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx


Love the house boots on this site!


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link.. Found a slipper pattern I think I can make for some Christmas presents..Great find..L


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

some nice patterns. loved the peaked cap and halter top.


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

jackie ford said:


> Diane D said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx
> ...


I love those too, and what I really want to make soon!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the House boots, the striped throw, and the bunny. Thank you!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for that -was looking for some new baby 4 ply jackets and found 2 there. Brilliant.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link Diane. I really love the house boots.

Trisha


----------



## ztal (May 4, 2012)

Than you for the link


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

These are the greatest patterns.
I will make the 6 patterns for baby and the cowl.
Thank you for the link


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## kittyadoptioncentre (Jul 6, 2012)

oh groaning .. more patterns I can download .. thanks very much for the link .. but I need to stop downloading all these gorgeous patterns I see on here and start doing some knitting and crocheting .. so from now on I am only going to look out of one eye at all the patterns (yeah right) and not download any more (at least until I do one downloaded pattern .. I promise, I think well maybe .. lol)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link!! Already found 2 items that I plan to make.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

That site has several things I can try - the Houseboots and the woman's Peak Hat are things I think my daughters would like. And I'm still perusing the site. Thanks!


----------

